# What to do?



## oleoswyona (Nov 13, 2008)

My husband and I have been married just over 3 years and it feels like 20. We have been through so much yet we have always pulled through. But we seem to go through the same things over and over and it never changes. Some of the issues are huge and involve DV, drugs and other huge things. It was not always that way.....as my husband put it, it is how he copes. I don;t understand it as I am in the same relationship and I do not do those things and it just doe snot play a part of who we are.

Well there was a very bad incident last week.....I am still stunned that it happened and I replay what I should have done to defuse it and I just don;t understand what happened.

My husband has put in for a divorce at least 5 times but we always got through it. He jumps into it fast and strong and with anger....this times it is different because I finally stuck up for myself with his controlling father and he will make sure my husband goes through with it as he has been against me from day 1.

If there was one thing I am sure of, it is there is NO lack of love between my husband and I and I know he is hurting and upset. But even I feel that it is the best thing to do........I just don't know how to let go. He is my world and I know I am his.

We have so much crap and there are 20 dozen reason he is not good for me and why we are toxic....this is killing me and a small part wants to let him go.....but most does not.

This is my fourth marriage and I walked away from all of the others with no regrets but I just can't this time and I keep trying and keep holding out for something to work.

We are not allowed contact right now but there is a divorce action on Nov 26 and I live in WA state and it is a no fault state and I don't know what to do.

I have no one to talk to and I want to talk to him so bad because he is my talk to person. 

So I guess I am here to find someone to talk to. I am so sad and I feel myself slipping further and further in a hole.


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent you a PM....  hang in there... we are here for you !


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Who was using the drugs?

Did you mean VD instead of DV?

WHat are the other issues?

Are there children involved?

Why can't you see him?

draconis


----------

